# Sump Mold



## kok328 (Jan 30, 2017)

Can't believe I've never had this problem before but, here goes.
I installed two pumps in my sump pump crock (different float levels for backup reasons).
Unfortunately this precludes the use of the plastic sump cover that allows for the piping.
I've had this setup for years then one day was inspired to make my own cover out of laminated wood with the laminate facing up.
My thoughts were to attempt to avoid too much humidity in the basement as well as have a cover to keep things from accidentally falling in there.
Now I'm exeriencing mold/mildew build up on the bottom of the lid and floor area around the crock.

Any ideas of how to avoid the mold/mildew aside from ditching the lid?
I imagine this happens with the OEM plastic lid but never used it due to the second pump being installed


----------



## nealtw (Jan 30, 2017)

Mold needs food, wood product or wood, why can't you modify the plastic lid to work.


----------



## kok328 (Jan 31, 2017)

Well I wanted to keep the original lid for the next owner. 
Like a dummy I sold all my plexiglass but will head in that direction now that I know it's the wood causing the problem. 
Thanks Neal.


----------



## VanMark (Jan 31, 2017)

I had a similiar promblem. I washed out sump pit with scrubbing bubbles. Then I let water clear out a few cycles and poured a cup of bleach into pit. Been almost a year and havent had a problem since.


----------

